
EU and Mercosur reach agreement on trade - wslh
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-19-3396_en.htm
======
mc32
This should be good news for the Brazilian economy which seemed to be
perennially encumbered by massive tariffs on imported industrial machinery.
Hopefully they get their Econ in gear and drive the southern Econ and realize
their potential.

------
htmk
This is great news for my pocket, cheaper imports, yes.

